# Flex + Java Developer



## the.kaushik (Oct 16, 2008)

Guys i am hearing a lot about Flex. People says its one of the leading technology. But am not sure what is it all about. Any Flex developer can help me to understand!

Also being a Java web developer, will Flex training can help me by any means!

Thanks,


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Oct 17, 2008)

AFAIK its xml+actionscript. Its compared to Silverlight, I know only that.


----------



## the.kaushik (Oct 17, 2008)

hmmm, Ya my knowledge is also that much... i was thinking some flex developer could have helped!


----------



## pradeep4x4 (Jun 1, 2009)

Flex is a FrameWork used in creating the applications..includes all desktop and web based applications. Make use of MXML and Actionscript 3.0 as programming languages.


----------



## Nawab (Jun 6, 2009)

Adobe FLEX... I made a project using it

its actually a RIA (Rich Internet Application) implementation framework from Adobe (similar are Silverlight from Microsoft, etc)

its SDK (command-line) is Open-Source
its IDE (too good, built on Eclipse) is available free as Trial

main code for GUI is in MXML (which is too easy, just a variant of XML)
like for a button 
	
	



```
<mxml:Button id='btn1' click='axn1();'/>
```

now these PROGRAM LOGIC functions can be written in Actionscript 3.0 as an Inline or External Script, as inline between tags

```
<mxml:script><[CDATA[ 
//code
]]>
</mxml:script>
```

for Server Side Coding... you need to use their Data Service Gateway (LifeCycleDS is proprietary or BlazeDS is OpenSource)
using it the Server Logic can be coded in any of ASP.net, PHP, J2EE or ColdFusion

...Writing a Mini Tutorial on Flex... soon gonna Post a link here too... []


----------



## demigod (Jun 22, 2009)

Nawab said:


> Adobe FLEX... I made a project using it
> 
> its actually a RIA (Rich Internet Application) implementation framework from Adobe (similar are Silverlight from Microsoft, etc)
> 
> ...



expecting your Tutorial soon  .. i had tried many times without help and stuck


----------



## Omega (Jul 3, 2009)

*I have a proxy server setting which doesn't let me access yahoo messenger.wht should i do?*



ppt2swf


----------



## rameshkumar2030 (Aug 20, 2009)

Hi,

  All of my friends visite the below url else update your resume of java job seekers
Thank you my friendz
search jobs in india


----------

